# Sudarshan Kriya



## WhatsThePurpose (May 27, 2004)

Hi everyone!

Long back, I had posted about Sudarshan Kriya on this board. It seemed that it did not get any attention. The reason why I am posting it again is to emphasize the effectiveness of this breathing technique to alleviate anxiety and depression. It is a big relief for people like us.

Sudarshan Kriya is a breathing technique which takes around 10 minutes to do, it is preceded by another set of breathing exercises (Pranayama). Pranayama helps you become calm, and Sudarshan Kriya is kind of a catharasis; flushes out the negativities from the mind and the body. I cannot go into the details here, because it has to be learned from a qualified teacher.

There is an organisation called as Art of Living which conducts several courses all over the world. In these courses, you will learn about many other things, Sudarshan Kriya being the gemstone. The website is http://www.artofliving.org and it has many centres worldwide. I did the course in Adelaide, Australia very recently. I encourage you all to enroll for this course. I was not inclined to do this, however because of my friend's constant insistence I finally joined it. After completing the course, I realised how lucky I was to have learned this. It also made me feel unlucky to have not come across this before.

I have noticed that my mind is more stable and I am less confused. One of the biggest benefits that I am experiencing is not worrying too much about life and being able to be in the present moment irrespective of what is going on in our lives.

I hope this post is read and taken seriously. I can't stress the effectiveness and the benefit of this simple breathing technique on people like us and how much difference it can bring in our lives.

If you have any queries you can mail me at [email protected].


----------

